# rv park in city of Guanajuato???



## sputnik (Jan 10, 2011)

Does anyone know if there is an rv park in or outside the city of Guanajuato GTO ??


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

Check out Mike and Terri Church´s book, Camping in Mexico. The experts in RVing in Mexico by far. Book stores, Amazon or Rollinghomes.com


----------



## sputnik (Jan 10, 2011)

thank you so much, yes i have heard of their book. I need to get it. Thanks


----------



## baboo (Oct 22, 2010)

*rv park*

there is a nice park just opposite walmart on lopez mateos , keep to the right as you aproach the over pass, its just pass the pemex, the deiveway is long , but when you get in there its quiet and peacefull


----------



## sputnik (Jan 10, 2011)

baboo said:


> there is a nice park just opposite walmart on lopez mateos , keep to the right as you aproach the over pass, its just pass the pemex, the deiveway is long , but when you get in there its quiet and peacefull


Hello baboo: thank you so much for this information. Is this in Leon? I did not know there was a walmart in Guanajuato. thanks


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

No, there is no Walmart in Guanajuato; Baboo appears to be talking about Leon. 

However, there is an RV park just outside of Guanajuato. It's called Bugamville. I haven't ever gone in to check it out but they have a web page and you can see a few photos and their prices.

http://www.ontheroadin.com/interior/buganvillia_campo.htm


----------

